# Long Lasting Quality Dog ID Tags?



## Fabforester (4 May 2011)

My two terriers get through our ID tags almost as quickly as they do bunnywabbits. Both are microchipped but always have a tag on them too. Need a company that can provide double sided, high quality tags, no bling, just good quality.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 May 2011)

Since gettting my dogs in July last year they have got through 2 tags, someone on here recommended Indigo dog tags http://indigocollartags.com

I now have 2 tags from them and they are brilliant not cheap but guaranteed for the life of your pet. I would thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## blackcob (4 May 2011)

The deep embossed ones from Collars and Tags are fantastic, again not cheap but proper solid tags and the writing doesn't wear off. Their plastic embossed ones are supposed to be really good too. I do have their embossed military style ones too but they'd be far too big for a terrier!


----------



## Foxyfilly (4 May 2011)

Autobadges on ebay, always an excellent service.


----------



## Jake10 (4 May 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Since gettting my dogs in July last year they have got through 2 tags, someone on here recommended Indigo dog tags http://indigocollartags.com

Click to expand...

These, think it was a different company though. There was a stand at a county show selling them


----------



## jsr (4 May 2011)

Foxyfilly said:



			Autobadges on ebay, always an excellent service.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that! Always great service and good quality. With 6 dogs I need an endless supply of tags!!


----------



## soloabe (4 May 2011)

Mine have to wear tags but they come off easily or our lost at the beach so we just go with an embroidered collar with the info on much easier and safer.


----------



## Fabforester (4 May 2011)

Super thanks very much!


----------



## Fabforester (4 May 2011)

katielou said:



			Mine have to wear tags but they come off easily or our lost at the beach so we just go with an embroidered collar with the info on much easier and safer.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this suggestion. I have just ordered two collars online from Waggitt http://www.waggitt.co.uk/acatalog/Snap_Collars.html just black, with white embroidery of our mobile number and 'microchipped'. Great suggestion, cheers.


----------



## soloabe (4 May 2011)

Fabforester said:



			Thank you for this suggestion. I have just ordered two collars online from Waggitt http://www.waggitt.co.uk/acatalog/Snap_Collars.html just black, with white embroidery of our mobile number and 'microchipped'. Great suggestion, cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Thats where my mum gets hers!

If you ever want more snazzy ones check out collarmania.com


----------



## Oenoke (4 May 2011)

I get my dogs tags from www.identitag.co.uk, 4 pounds 95 pence for brass tags engraved on both sides.


----------



## Britestar (4 May 2011)

Mine has a bowwowmeow one. Laser engraved and you can get fancy ones too. He's always charging about the farm and not lost it.


----------



## Toffee44 (4 May 2011)

I'm eBay autobages too. So far we have been alright but last night Dylan some how got caught of my throw over my sofa and they pinged off. My handbag fell on his head with some cardboard serves him right for playing with my throw, it was v funny.


----------



## POLLDARK (5 May 2011)

I use metal engraved ones that last forever, I am lucky as they sell them in Hereford Butter Market.  The same tages have seen dogs come & go over many years as it's never a good idea to put a dogs name on a tag. Thieves would then gave a ready made pet.


----------

